# 10 things to be thankful about



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Every morning I make a list of the ten things I am thankful for. Some items are big like my family. Other items are small like indoor plumbing. This helps me tremendously to be grateful for what I have. It also helps to focus on the positive side of things. I didn't make this up, but I do highly recommend it!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Great post! 

1. Food
2. Plumbing (gotta take my showers!) 
3. All my senses 
4. Mobility
5. My Health
5. Roof over my head
6. Family
7. Apparel
8. Computer to access this support forum
9. TV
10. Oxygen... 

opcorn


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

great idea :d

1. a roof above my head
2. my health
3. a supporting mom
4. friendly people
5. bodybuilding
6. nature
7. computer
8. my ex-girlfriends for showing me I'm worth it!
9. sparks of happyness 
10. sleep after a hard day
...I could go on but I'll keep them for other days to come


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

1. family
2. summer is around the corner
3. health
4. my best friend
5. food, clothing, shelter
6. job
7. this board
8. medication
9. nice people in the world
10. animals/pets

also my faith in God


----------



## Rozy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yep, a really good post..

-me
-my family
-my friends
-my cats
-my lovely room
-my smile
-chocolate
-beer
-imagination
-the fact that i'm healthy
-really good sitcoms, movies,...
-music, really good music
-optimism

oops, more then 10.. :afr


----------



## SupportiveGF (Apr 25, 2006)

1. my friends
2. my plans for the future
3. pizza
4. life is looking up
5. i have a guy that loves me
6. I have a job
7. my job allows mw to surf the net most of the day
8. I found this site to help me be a better GF, and also get some support for myself too
9. music
10. passion...I have passion in my life again


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

1. Cat
2. Mum
3. Home
4. Food
5. Internet
6. Porn
7. Money

and now I am stuck :mum


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

1. My boyfriend Brian
2. roof over my head
3. food 
4. this forum
5. cat Chester
6. southern california weather
7. nature
8. my job
9. my health
10. the opportunity to have a good future


----------



## Lisa1970 (May 9, 2006)

1. My Mom
2. Doing well in school despite SA
3. A roof over my head
4. My fiance and friends
5. My dog
6. Summer break
7. Making it a goal to get past SA
8. Good music
9. People who make me smile
10. Seeing the next episode of 'Lost' tonight


----------



## Lisa1970 (May 9, 2006)

1. My Mom
2. Doing well in school despite SA
3. A roof over my head
4. My fiance and friends
5. My dog
6. Summer break
7. Making it a goal to get past SA
8. Good music
9. People who make me smile
10. Seeing the next episode of 'Lost' tonight


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

1. My amazing family
2. School (full scholarship, grades...)
3. My health
4. Jeremy
5. My ability to be compassionate
6. TRUE friends
7. Good TV 
8. My puppy
9. Vacations
10. SAS! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

I like this post... its good to be thankful of those little things we take for granted. 

here goes...

1. health
2. family (even if they drive me crazy)
3. Jon
4. my degree
5. Music
6. my ability to play piano
7. a place to live
8. My job
9. big fluffy beds, with fluffy blankets and fluffy pillows. 
10. kind people


----------



## SoulAssasins (Nov 2, 2005)

1.My life
2.My mom
3.My siblings 
4.My health
5.My athleticism
6.My friends
7.That im in college
8.My friends
9.the things that I have
10.last but not least....this website and all of you.


----------



## adsuperfan (Mar 7, 2006)

1. my pets
2. my family
3. the treadmill in my garage
4. jesus
5. the bus
6. my job
7. the people on SAS
8. my hair
9. TV
10. waking up today


----------



## Sab227 (Apr 4, 2006)

1. My son
2. health
3. my wife
4. my therapist
5. car
6. job
7. internet
8. mom
9. roof over my head
10. strength to go on


----------



## angel_7745 (May 14, 2006)

1. My family (especially my mom, she's always supportive)
2. My health
3. Jesus
4. The fact that I have food and shelter and have always felt loved.
5. My pets (1 dog & 2 cats)
6. Finding S.A.S.
7. Being able to talk about my SA (which was hard for me to do for a long time). 
8. Myrtle Beach vacations
9. Beautiful views (mountains, lakes, oceans, etc.)
10. My motivation to lose weight


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

1.My family&friends
2.Jesus
3.Food
4.Shelter
5.A job
6.Music
7.SAS( glad I have found this place)
8.Motivation to not give up 
9.Strength through adversity
10.Optimism


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

1. my kitty ^-^
2. animals
3. my health
4. family
5. dreams
6. sleeping
7. movies
8. chocolate
9. the idea of love
10. waking up each day to the possibility of anything


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

1. My boyfriend, Jon
2. My Job
3. Food
4. my education
5. my family (mom, dad, sis, bro-in-law, niece, nephew, cousins...)
6. My new acquaintances are turning into friends (i hope anyway hehe)
7. Beginning therapy
8. my new apartment
9. health
10. warm weather!


----------



## angelstar26 (May 17, 2006)

1. My 3 yr old son who makes me smile every day.
2. My family
3. My best friend
4. my last 2 weeks in school!
6. good music
7. a roof over my head
8. nice warm shower
9. nice warm bed 
10. finding this site


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

1 - life
2 - shelter
3 - God
4 - my son
5 - my cats
6 - music
7 - ability to walk
8 - ability to comprehend
9 - nature
10 - silence


----------



## fog (Dec 3, 2005)

1. health
2. my nephews and niece
3. cycling,running,exercise
4. my parents
5. fishing
6. sunshine
7. club soda
8. a freezer full of fish
9. being free
10. possibilities


----------



## Kokeshi (May 22, 2006)

1. My parents and my sister.
2. My amazing friends.
3. My boyfriend.
4. Being able to stay in my parent's lovely home free-of-charge.
5. My education.
6. My health.
7. My hobbies.
8. My prozac  
9. Flowers.
10. And now this site of course!


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

1. The amazing universe
2. ideas
3. family love
4. falling in love
5. Being loved back
6. water
7 air
8. books
9. laughter
10. Jesus (the first shall be last and the last shall be first)


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

1. My faith
2. My husband
3. My family (including cats!)
4. My house
5. My health
6. My intelligence
7. My common sense
8. My friends
9. My optimism
10. This thread for reminding me to be thankful!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

1. God
2. My family 
3. Education/ability to learn
4. Shelter/Food
5. Nature...beautiful trees, flowers
6. Online friends 
7. Computer/e-mail/messenger
8. Music
9. My pets
10.Medication


----------



## MixLove (Feb 1, 2006)

1. God in my life
2. My life
3. my health
4. my mind
5. my family
6. food
7. school
8. therapy
9. My good heart for others
10. a home


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

.


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

*10 things*

Air Conditioning

My cat- if he comes back

Blankets and pillows

Ice cream

Pay checks

Television/Internet/Radio

Friends..Candye/Kathy/Vicky/Karen..

..give up..phone won't stop ringing..
thankful that people call but enough already!


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

1. that i'm still alive and happy
2. i learned to trust God more
3. my supportive parents and sister (and cousin)
4. my friends
5. positive thinking
6. my cute dogs
7. that i'm back to college
8. supporting groups (like SAS)
9. nature
10. anime which makes me laugh every now and then


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

1.i live
2.i drive
3.i have a job
4.i have a home
5.i have food when hungry
6.i have music
7.i am not in debt
8.i have books
9.number 9
10.number 10


----------



## Boogie (Mar 10, 2006)

1)Gods wonderful greatness and love
2)Knowledge & wisdom
3)Laughter
4)All the people I have in my life
5)Books
6)Change and growth
7)challenges
8)Cute things like kids
9)Children especially my neices and nephews
10)Chocolate 
11)Sleep..mmmm


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

1. I'm not diseased or suffering from a birth defect.

(at least I don't _think_ I'm diseased. Man, I should find out because that would really screw up my list. Now I'm paranoid! What if I'm secretly bleeding internally? Polynucleosis is nothing to joke about. I don't know what to care about any more; I'm dying! ..maybe. Probably not. I tend to blow things out of proportion. I think I feel the black death coming on..)

2. I have a home to live in and food to eat.

Granted, the food isn't that great and the house is far from a dream home, but at least I get to eat. Some people have to live in a dumpster and eat fish skeletons. That's what some people do in old cartoons, anyway.

3. I am able to attend college.

I may hate waking up in the morning and doing the work, but maybe I'll actually find a job after receiving my degree. See...this is where we all laugh in unison.

4. I am in physical health.

[I hope I didn't jinx myself.]

5. I finally have a car to drive myself, although I rarely drive.

6. Nothing to tie me down.

Other than Social anxiety, I mean. I don't know if I should be thankful for that. No obligations.

7. Crispin Glover.

Don't ask. We're in love; he.. uh, just doesn't know about it yet. I didn't make a shrine of him out of broken dolls and hair in my closet, so stop accusing me. Don't look at me like that. Sheesh..

8. The internet.

Without it, I'd be really bored. When I get bored, I become a street fighter. Then I get hurt and cry a lot. No one needs to see that.

9. The platypus.

No commentary needed to explain this one. It's an interesting monotreme.

10. A head of glorious hair that would make Fabio blush.

I ran out of things that I feel thankful for, so half way down I just started lying.


----------



## burnmedown (Jun 14, 2006)

my family
my friends
the roof over my head
television
everything i own
my computer
my health
my happiness(when i don't worry about ****)
my life.
My music.


----------



## Toonia (Jan 26, 2006)

1. my sweety Martoon
2. nature with beautiful lakes, trees, and sky
3. kitties, soft critters, and ducks
4. harps and music
5. my bike and riding with Martoon
6. ability to prefer peace and kindness
7. my family
8. food tastes yummy
9. i have all my piggies
10. that there could be a God and the universe could be loving and not cruel


----------



## GeniousAtWork (Jun 19, 2006)

*Excellent post*

1. My faith in God
2. My health
3. Having a home
4. This board
5. My friends and people who care about me
6. Having the chance to go to school
7. Love
8. Music
9. My guitar
10. Family


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank for the posts,

I continue to make my list every day of the ten things I am thankful for, I just haven't been posting them here. It helps me focus in on the many good things that are in my life.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

I am thankful for:

Parents that support me financially.
My 2001 HOnda civic
To have an opportunity to get an education.
The job that I have earns me spending money.
To have eye glasses that exist.
For the fun of martial arts.
For the existence of the internet.
Food
clothes
living in a nice towncountry with no real danger like Compton or Somalia.


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

In gratitude I am for these things - 

1 - for shelter
2 - for food
3 - for my cats
4 - for my health
5 - for music
6 - for wine
7 - for nature
8 - for this forum
9 - for my creativity
10 - for knowing this too shall pass


----------



## zn89 (Apr 19, 2006)

1.Food
2.Drinkable water
3.a car
4.clothing
5.shoes
6.electricity
7.all of my senses
8.my seamonkeys
9.my family
10.internet


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

That's a good idea! I think I'll try doing this every day :yes

1. my dogs
2. the washroom exhaust fan working (lol)
4. rainy days
5. this site 
6. 93.7 JR FM country music station for keeping me company on the road
7. underground parking
8. elevators for those lazy days
9. yummy hot chocolate!
10. easy pay at the gas station


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

1. My mom and dad are wonderful people and they love me :heart

2. I have an awesome family back in the _old country_, all of whom I love to death :heart

3. I live in a roomy, comfortable apartment in a pretty darn good location.

4. I grew up with my best friends always by my side.

5. I grew up in one of the best countries to live in (yay Canada!)

6. I still live there, in my favorite city (yay Montreal!)

7. I'm attending the university I wanted to go to.

8. All of my courses are interesting and I like all my profs.

9. I'm financially secure.

10. I'm in perfect physical health! 

Gosh, my life sounds downright pleasant! I should stop being so mopey


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Great post! 

I'm grateful for:

1-my mum who supports and accepts me completely

2-my one friend who l met this year, ditto to my mum

-3living in a relatively safe, harmonious country like Australia

4-pension to live off when not working

5-the fact l am now working, it's a miracle

6-the cats that come visit sometimes, make me smile

7-ability to travel and explore this great country

8-music 

9-books to read and learn from

10-other people who help us grow and heal

-supportive case workers and therapists


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

1. family
2. friends
3. health
4. intelligence
5. motivation to get better
6. being free
7. my abilities and traits
8. having people that care about me
9. being in good shape
10. THIS BOARD!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

1. Family
2. Therapist
3. My education
4. My health
5. Skilled as a pianist
6. My determination to get well
7. A roof over my head
8. Food
9. Libraries
10. Yeah I agree with Alek Parker this board!!!!

Gerard


----------



## DixieOrun (Nov 26, 2006)

my chap
me
my voice
my new look on life in the last 5 years
mind
my vision
perseverance 
my family
my health
my eyes for reading and seeing because knowledge is very powerful


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

family
friends
health
humour
movies
intelligence
imagination
home
music
life


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

1. Life, God, gave us life, thats what I'm thankful for, but ill list 9 more
2. My family, I mean all of them too
3. Friends
4. Health (yeah I got anxiety, but "someone always has it worse then you"
5. A fairly heatlhy family
6. My house and the things inside
7. Living in a sorta safe STATE, some have high drug and crime, mines pretty good...
8. memories of my life
9. Having ppl around who love and care for me. yes you sas peeps too 
10. My special friend Kevin, he has helped me out of the clouds in more ways then one, he has helped me become stronger, lifted me up when I fall down, takes my hand when I need guidance, steers me right when i'm going left, or wrong. his positive words, and kind thoughts, his politeness and manors, the man has truely shown me things I have never seen in life, he has pointed out the obvious things I never picked up on, taught me to bea stronger better more loving person, hes almost like my angel, i love him deeply and am very thankful for him in my life.


----------



## estragon (May 18, 2006)

I have a brain and conscious thought.

I am in possession of my bodily functions.

I have my five senses.

I have all of my original teeth.

I have all of my original toes and fingers.

I have somewhere to live.

I can eat.

I live in a free country.

I can read and write and speak properly.

I know right from wrong = i am not psychotic.


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

1. Family
2. My boyfriend
3. A place to live
4. Food to eat
5. Freedom
6. A comfortable bed
7. My car
8. My computer
9. Good music and concerts
10. The ability to become happy and accomplish anything


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

1. Good health
2. Nice home
3. The internet
4. My hobbies
5. Friends
6. Decreased anxiety
7. My abilities
8. Living in a 1st world country
9. No financial troubles
10. Youth


----------

